# Autocar- Britains Fastest Car



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Interesting data,

The wet braking for the GTR is suprising though, 13m longer than a megane to stop from 70mph! But then so too was the Porsche, particularly considering it weighs nearly 400kgs less than the GTR. Clearly it's down to the tyres, wonder how fresh the rubber was on these!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

thanks for posting


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Who said the motoring press had stopped writing about the GT-R? 

Car mag have also written about the GT-R in a more generic article about their racing history in Australia this month.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting to note that the Noble is 3 times the price and has a 220BHP/tonne advantage but is half a second slower than the GTR 0-60 and only 29mph quicker top end. I know the M600 has different qualities but it does highlight how capable the GTR is compared to other cars. I'm not really sure that the GTR should be compared with a Fiesta though, no matter how sporty the latter is.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is there no compatible size of michelin Pilot Sport Cups for the GTR?

I'd love to see what they could do.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Surprising the megane corners better in the wet!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Probably because it is very light and nimble.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, saw this and same thoughts, but one thing is for sure I wouldn't change my GTR for any of the those, espec the bloody orrible French Magane


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> Yeah, saw this and same thoughts, but one thing is for sure I wouldn't change my GTR for any of the those, espec the bloody orrible French Magane


 +1 me thinks.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Yeah, saw this and same thoughts, but one thing is for sure I wouldn't change my GTR for any of the those, espec the bloody orrible French Magane


Your GT-R would probably have been last on those cheap Bridgestones you like so much... :chuckle:


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Interesting to note that the Noble is 3 times the price and has a 220BHP/tonne advantage but is half a second slower than the GTR 0-60 and only 29mph quicker top end. I know the M600 has different qualities but it does highlight how capable the GTR is compared to other cars. I'm not really sure that the GTR should be compared with a Fiesta though, no matter how sporty the latter is.


The M600 can't put its power down though, that's why the 0-60 time is slower...if you compared something like 40-150mph the GTR would be absolutely destroyed by the Noble and faster than that the GTR would be a spec in the rear view.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL

We'll see on Sat !! Hopefully a dry day or you will be at another disadvantage Dave


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Its all mute, as there was no TTRS being tested and they clearly didn't do the industry test of 30-130


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

correct me if I'm wrong but strictly speaking shouldn't fifth equal yield a point score of 5.5, not 5?

Especially when adding up the points based on the placements in order to determine a winner.

It doesn't change the result but it makes the GTR an even smaller margin better than the GT3 RS.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but strictly speaking shouldn't fifth equal yield a point score of 5.5, not 5?
> 
> Especially when adding up the points based on the placements in order to determine a winner.
> 
> It doesn't change the result but it makes the GTR an even smaller margin better than the GT3 RS.


"Winning is winning....ask any real racer" :chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

alloy said:


> "Winning is winning....ask any real racer" :chuckle:


So true, 0.001 second can be the difference between 1st and 2nd place but a win is a win.

Anders


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

NITO said:


> Interesting data,
> 
> The wet braking for the GTR is suprising though, 13m longer than a megane to stop from 70mph! But then so too was the Porsche, particularly considering it weighs nearly 400kgs less than the GTR. Clearly it's down to the tyres, wonder how fresh the rubber was on these!


Perhaps the front weight bias of the Megane helps displace the water (relatively) better.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought that the R35 was a Renault wearing a Nissan badge


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

alloy said:


> "Winning is winning....ask any real racer" :chuckle:


Spoken like a true Vin Diesel fan, lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

That Porsche is a beautiful car probably the only car I would consider getting into other than my gtr!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

They must have been driving like pussies in the dry, Takao Matsumoto hits 1.305G the first corner out on the Nurburgring :bowdown1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b2-caK1ho8

Anders


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Would be very interesting to know how they came up with the G figures / see the actual traces?

Do we know if these are peak or some sort of averaged figure for the corners? Taking a quick look at my Goodwood trace, there are numerous points where lateral G excedes 1.3 & one point coming out of St Mary's where it exceded 1.4.


Rich


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know how accurate the gauge is in any of our cars, but mine regularly sees 1.2g, and that's currently still on the standard Bridgestone RE070 's that some of you slate.

I do think that the AutoCar test is a bit daft doing it on cars with different tyres, because as already mentioned, it then becomes as much a test on tyres as the car. 

It's pretty obvious that popping some scrubbed track-tyres (like the 888) on would push some of those figures substantially up.

But then as Rich says, it's all a bit irrelevant depending on how you're testing... it merely gives pub-talk bragging rights... which is really not my scene, as it's the fun you have whilst cornering that matters to me!


----------

